# Nothing pisses me off more than...



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

...you're having a hell of a run.. shredding it up and everythings going your way.. then you catch an edge on some shit and fall right on your tailbone. GRRRR. Sorry.. had to vent

</vent> hehe

ever have one of those days where fate just had to ruin ur day on the hill..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothing pisses me off more than...
you're having a great run, youve got some good style throwing down some good moves
Then some idiot either
A)Cuts you off to a feature in the park or just cuts you off in general causing you to fall
B)runs into you! causing both of you to fall
</vent>


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmm I've seen this thread topic before...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah catching an edge is the worst. Funny story though, two years ago I caught a heel edge while going really fast, flipped in the air, and landed back on my feet. I was pretty pumped on how that turned out.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

nothing pisses me off more than shitty snow or shitty man made:thumbsdown:


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah catching an edge is the worst. Funny story though, two years ago I caught a heel edge while going really fast, flipped in the air, and landed back on my feet. I was pretty pumped on how that turned out.


This is a good one!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate when i have a killer line going and planned and some jerkoff cuts me off and i have to bail or make a mistake and fall to avoid them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> ...you're having a hell of a run.. shredding it up and everythings going your way.. then you catch an edge on some shit and fall right on your tailbone. GRRRR. Sorry.. had to vent
> 
> </vent> hehe
> 
> ever have one of those days where fate just had to ruin ur day on the hill..


Not so much in the same vein as this but I completely wrecked my tailbone and shoulder at Hunter this past weekend trying too hard to get some air. I knew I was going to fast...

Nothing pisses me off more than when some parent takes a kid on a ski leash onto anything but the bunny hill. Again at Hunter some guy was taking his little girl on a leash down a very very icy blue...that shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I hate settin up for a sick rail or kicker in front of a hot chick and then bailing lol :thumbsdown:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Skiiers cutting in front of me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

On Saturday, I was standing all the way on the side of a run (completely out of the way) waiting for my friends to catch up. After a minute or so, this skier who'd been standing about 30 feet uphill from me gets going and runs straight into me. Fucking moron. Lucky for him I didn't see the scratches and gash in my topsheet at the time. 

If they can have skier-only resorts, why can't we have snowboarder-only resorts? Oh well.. all the more reason to take that avalanche course and spend most of my time in the BC.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I don't mind sharing the resort with them, it's just that a lot of them are oblivious to their surroundings. I always look around to for potential obstacles. Why can't they do the same? 

And why do they feel that they need to take up the whole entire width of the run?!?!? There's nothing worse than bombing a run and finding a skiier going all the way left then all the way right, so I have to scrub off enough speed to pass them .


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i hate i when morons try to hit a box when they obviously dont have enough speed and get stuck on the box, and then i cant hit it


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

You need to come with me sometime!!! I'm still scared of boxes, haha!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I love boxes.. i am scared of rails though..


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Knowing that I problaby have about another month and a half of season left..pisses me off.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> What you need to do is watch these people and see if they are making consistent turns, then adjust your speed to time your pass when they are riding away from you. As long as a rider or skier is maneuvering in a predictable manner, it is fairly easy to get around them safely.
> 
> As for what pisses me off....people getting pissed off over silly things pisses me off....


I def agree with you here. Just slow down a bit and try to get a feel for thier riding style and you will be able to pass them in no time at all. Here are some things that I do not thing that are that silly, but really piss me off. 

1. When ppl(skiers or snowboarders) start to stop and pile up at the begining of a trail and gets so crowded that you have to almost stop to negotiate turns around them. Stand to the side ppl!

2. Ppl who stop on the hill. There is nothing wrong with stoping in the middle of the urn because you are unsure about it and need a minute to reflect. It pisses me off when these ppl DO NOT LOOK up at what is coming behind them. I fyou want to stop then stop, but don't just drop in without seeing what is coming behind you.

3. If you are going to stop, don't sit in the middle of the trail on a steep section, no one can see you coming over the top. Get off to the side.

I think these are things are more common sense than anything else, and that is why it makes me mad. Some of these ppl just want to get hit.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

This summer im going to try to put together a trip there. How much for a summer lift ticket and how much of the mountain is open?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> There is a cure for that:
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 
> ...



I wish I can but I'm maxed out on Vacation time,but next year I am most def. hitting the west.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I am not sure what the 2009 prices will be but last summer they were around $49.00. The earlier in the season you come, the more of the upper mountain will still be rideable. By late July, Magic Mile is done and lower Palmer is getting pretty cruddy. This year will be a lacking year it looks like since we have not gotten a decent base. June would be a good time to hit it.


Ok thanks for the info


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Dude, we all have to learn to share the hill. Snowboarders do this as well and there is actually a logical reason that both skiers and boarders do this. When working on improving your carved turns, you need to make complete C shaped turns. Long radius turns for example require a wider corridor to complete at a consistent rate. I am taking my cert 2 this season and need to practice this carving skill. Not everyone wants to just bomb the hill as fast as they can. Personally, I find that making turns is a lot of fun. As the faster rider, it is your responsibility to negotiate other traffic.
> 
> Just curious, are you bombing the hill because you want to or because you can`t make complete turns? I ask this because there are a ton of boarders who think they are hot shit, but can`t turn worth shit or make an emergency stop so they just point it down the hill and hang on for dear life. I see this every single day. One of our instructors was badly injured by one one of these "unguided missiles"...she was standing still and not moving, yet this dip shit could not turn or stop and was "bombing" the hill.
> 
> ...


Yup, and in all honesty i hate to say it but its snowboarders who freak me out the most, because generally at Hood they are younger and have tend to pay less attention to other peoples safety. I cant tell you how many times Im coming down through like South Canyon towards Cascade or over from the right side green run on Easy Rider making that final sharp left turn to see some asshole come flying out of the tree's a foot in front of me.
I did get to see some ass that ran over my board try to ollie a tree branch sticking out and catch it and fall down, that was exciting.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

kylekilljoy said:


> Nothing pisses me off more than...
> you're having a great run, youve got some good style throwing down some good moves
> Then some idiot either
> A)Cuts you off to a feature in the park or just cuts you off in general causing you to fall
> ...


Thats why you stiff arm them and keep going!


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothing pisses me off more than:
catching and edge
ICE ZOMG ICE


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Penguin said:


> You need to come with me sometime!!! I'm still scared of boxes, haha!



yea for sure! one of these days:laugh: i was scared of boxes until friday and now i love em' they are alot easier that i expected them to be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Skiiers cutting in front of me.


Skiiers cutting in front of my when I got a nice line to a kicker goin, Then said skiier bailing and yard saleing all over the landing, causing me to bail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing pisses me off more than... newbie skier who doesn't even know how to properly get on the lift and has no idea what to do with his poles, gets so frazzled that he pushes me off the chair!! 

Yeah, that happened! Fortunately for me we weren't too high up yet, I landed safely then had to crawl back to the lift line, meanwhile my two buddies sitting on the lift behind me laughed their asses off!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

nothing pisses me off more than a little kid at the bottum of a roller or at the landing of a kicker.

Funny i say this because there's this hill @ blue mt where it just rolls all the way down. its kind of like an eroded staircase. kinda flat then a steel drop for a bit and another little flat part. so there i was goin down.. im about to get to one of these big rollers so i decide i'd try to catch some air. im jus straightlining it and once i get to the roller (i'm goin super fast lol), i ollie up and hear a bonk. i was like lol wtf, i just bonked something? i stop, turned around and it turns out that i bonked a little 4 year old girl on the head. Lucky she had a helmet on lol. she was on the ground cryin and her dad was jus like Dont worry about it man, its all gud, she jus got scared.

Stupid kid was right under the roller skiing sideways across the hill wtf. Went right over her and bonked her helmet.

her dad was pretty chillls though lol.


----------



## Shobb (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate being at the end of a run and kind of tired and accidentaly catching an edge.  I did this today, I need to pay attention more.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Another thing.. SKI INSTRUCTORS who cut you off on your blind side turning LESS THAN TWO FEET in front of you. I don't care if you people were having a ski instructor class. That is absolutely a no-no and is against the "code" you supposedly teach.

I almost wanted to hit the guy purposely. Asshole. grrr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

i hate meeting hotties and ask them to ride with u and ur friends then it turns out they rly suck and cant even stand up on a board or go down a blue so u end up waiting for them at the bottom of the hill for 15 min every time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

JrOd said:


> i hate meeting hotties and ask them to ride with u and ur friends then it turns out they rly suck and cant even stand up on a board or go down a blue so u end up waiting for them at the bottom of the hill for 15 min every time.


yeah it sucks hanging out with them in the hot tub after a long day of thrashing too..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Another thing.. SKI INSTRUCTORS who cut you off on your blind side turning LESS THAN TWO FEET in front of you. I don't care if you people were having a ski instructor class. That is absolutely a no-no and is against the "code" you supposedly teach.
> 
> I almost wanted to hit the guy purposely. Asshole. grrr


Yeah, I hate that too. It always happens to me, I get stuck behind an instructor leading a group of 20 little kids and they're all going left to right with wide, slow turns and there's no way to pass without being a total asshole.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate newby snowboarders that unclip everything and think the board is on flat ground but it isn't and it gains momentum and hits someone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

KiwiLad said:


> I hate newby snowboarders that unclip everything and think the board is on flat ground but it isn't and it gains momentum and hits someone.


lmao

ever gone tobogganning on a snowboard? i went wit a friend. we basically sat our asses down between the bindings and went down a green hill using our boots to steer by digging them into the snow.

you honestly go sooo fast... my friend lost her board and it smacked into me :S

then ski patrol came along and took our passes cuz aparently we can "take someone's head off" with our boards like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

6 years olds who are "ski patrol in training" and have no idea what the rules of the mountain are and always cut you off.

ps. slang name for lttle kiddie ski patrol: piglet


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

//NHboarder// said:


> 6 years olds who are "ski patrol in training" and have no idea what the rules of the mountain are and always cut you off.



LOL, Havent seen this too often, but those kids probably think they're boss.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Saibot said:


> lmao
> 
> ever gone tobogganning on a snowboard? i went wit a friend. we basically sat our asses down between the bindings and went down a green hill using our boots to steer by digging them into the snow.
> 
> ...


That sounds like one of the stupidest things to be done on a hill. I don't blame them for taking your pass, I woulda slapped you upside the head. What would have happened if the board didn't hit yo but someone else who just fell? I'm sure you wouldn't think it was very funny then.

If you don't wanna actually ride the hill then don't. If you wanna tobaggan down a hill then go find a hill by your house and do that shit.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have tobogganed down a hill, yet it was hiking for backcountry runs and nobody is around. It is undoubtedly dangerous if there are people around. Boards will not be stopped until they get stuck in snow or hit several trees. The potential that a board has as far as speed go can really injure somebody.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah but don't forget this: Heaps o american dollars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Ok thanks for the info


Newflash"" alert Will Robinson. Spring pass goes on sale in March at Timberline for $ 99.00 dollars. Allow you to ride from March 4th-May 31st...

Killer deal since the bottom half of the mountain will probably be opened through the end of april. after that the upper mtn only.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hate when anyone goes hits my board with his ski's, poles, or boards. I just want to smack them when skiers keep hitting the back of my board. I just stare at them for 5 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate when youre on your way up a jump, and all of a sudden some idiot comes out of nowhere going somehow at twice your speed up the same jump, and then wipes out on the landing.


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing pisses me off more than.... being free to ride icy/man-made/crap days anytime, but as soon as there's tons of fresh powder and great conditions, some other stuff comes up and you can't go (work, family stuff, etc) ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> I hate when youre on your way up a jump, and all of a sudden some idiot comes out of nowhere going somehow at twice your speed up the same jump, and then wipes out on the landing.



Spacing is the issue here.
this is a big part of park shrediquette that no one seems to pay any attention too, nor do they give a tinkers cuss about common courtesy. :dunno:

When you enter freestyle terrain there are rules that need to be obeyed to keep everything running smoothly and most of all SAFE for all users... All users.

Getting landed on today? no thanks.

WTF
Cop a squizz at the signs posted when you enter freestyle parks. Its all there in english.

This is what pisses me off the most. Karma is real. Its all about the fun for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate it when groups of people sit at the steep section of the trail, COMPLETELY blocking everyone. There's absolutely no way to get pass them unless I knock them over like bowling pins. Get off to the side.

I also hate getting stuck behind an instructor leading a group of 20 little kids and they all go left to right with wide, slow turns and there's no way to pass. It just happened this Saturday at Okemo...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Spacing is the issue here.
> this is a big part of park shrediquette that no one seems to pay any attention too, nor do they give a tinkers cuss about common courtesy. :dunno:
> 
> When you enter freestyle terrain there are rules that need to be obeyed to keep everything running smoothly and most of all SAFE for all users... All users.
> ...


Mountain Creek FTL. It's really every man for himself. If you want to use a feature, you basically just have to hit it as fast as you can and hope that you'll land it and wont get landed on. If you try to wait till there's less traffic, then you'll be sitting on the side of the slope all day.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

shinji318 said:


> I also hate getting stuck behind an instructor leading a group of 20 little kids and they all go left to right with wide, slow turns and there's no way to pass. It just happened this Saturday at Okemo...


Lol. I swear, everytime I go to Okemo that happens to me. Everytime I pass them I feel like such an asshole.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

shinji318 said:


> I also hate getting stuck behind an instructor leading a group of 20 little kids and they all go left to right with wide, slow turns and there's no way to pass. It just happened this Saturday at Okemo...


Although you have to admit, it does look sort of impressive to see a train of little kids doing perfectly synchronized carves across the mountain.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate getting a cramp in my quad right in the middle of a great run through the trees. Happened to me at Tline on the last run of the day. I had to struggle to get down there before the ski patrol came and shooed me off the mountain. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate small children on snow scooters they make such a mess of the rocks... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr. Jolly said:


> Although you have to admit, it does look sort of impressive to see a train of little kids doing perfectly synchronized carves across the mountain.


That is very true!!


----------

